# Male Wednesday Addams - Headless Toy?



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I will be dressing as a male/androgynous, flamboyant-goth version of Wednesday Addams this year. I want to incorporate some sort of headless toy into it. After all she always had her headless dolly! As I am doing a different version of the character, should I change up the doll too? Maybe a boy doll or even a teddy bear or something totally different. What do you all think?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd stay with the headless doll. If it has no head and will be androgynous, it won't matter if boy/girl doll the only way you can tell dolls are a boy or girl is by their hair or their clothing and you're removing the head and can control the clothing. You could glam it up a bit more - add some blingy clothing or something...

If I remember right, it was dressed the same as Wednesday was? Would be fun if you could match outfits!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, Wednesday's doll was dressed in the same outfit Wednesday was wearing so I'd keep with the headless doll theme & whatever doll you choose should match your outfit.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)




----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG LOVE THE SHOES!! And the doll too! 

Now tell me about your jewelry it's hard to see in the pic. Are the earrings & necklace safety pins or something else?


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Yes. They are safety pins. The earrings have little beads on them in a rainbow pattern. And the button I am wearing says Gay and Spooky.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This will date me but I used to wear safety pins as earrings back in the 80s, but especially during Spirit Week before Homecoming for "Punk Day." 

I remember it taking forever to get them through my holes from the back but it was a great look. It really freaked people out which I enjoyed immensely!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I bought these and the necklace from Hot Topic. They are actual earrings that have pins on them. (I know, I cheated)
The boots I had from when I did Abbey from NCIS a few years back. I ordered them online and don't remember where. 

My roommate (Pugsley) is wearing bloody cleaver earrings and a barbed wire necklace. I believe they were purchased at Spencer's Gifts.


----------

